# High light 38g planted...lighting advice



## Guest (Oct 6, 2006)

I am in the process of planning my 38g planted tank. I want this one to be high light. The problem is finding the right light fixture for the tank. The dimensions are 36in long x 12in wide x 20in high. I want this tank to be high light because my others are only medium light and I want to try some higher light plants. I will run DIY CO2, 2 bottles that are a little over 2L each, changing one bottle each week. The filter will be an Aquaclear 70 for now, until I get a cannister. I won't be setting up the tank for a couple months...my bday is in Dec. so I need some bday money (terrible I know ). 

I have some options: 

Option 1: 
http://www.hellolights.com/361xcofraq1x.html
36in fixture with 1 96 watt bulb...would give me 2.5wpg...which is med. light...not exactly what I'm going for 

Option 2: 
http://www.hellolights.com/362xcofraq2x.html
36in fixture with 2x96w bulbs...would give me 5wpg...wow 

Option 3: 
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=3773&N=2004+113345
36in fixture with 2x55w bulbs...would give me ~2.9wpg...just under 3 

Option 3 seems like the way to go, but I just like the legs of the Coralife fixtures. I like to have my fixtures elevated above the tank. I have a NO All-Glass fixture and I'm in the process of figuring out how to elevate it. 

If I went with the 2nd option, I know that is alot of light. I would only turn the 2nd bulb on for maybe 6 hours in the middle of the day. I know alot of people do this (I think). Would this still allow me to grow high light plants? Would it be a waste of money to pay for the extra bulb? 

I am having trouble deciding, so I need a little advice. 

Thanks in advance! 
Kristin


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

All the options above will work. Option 1 will still allow you to grow just about anything light wise but will still give you the flexibility of less demanding plants. Remember some plants cannot thrive under high light (crypts come to mind). Many will burn. Option 3 is the next best bet but with DIY co2 it may be too difficult to maintain co2 levels. Option 2 is out with DIY co2 altogether. Look into JBJ satellite and orbit fixtures. Better quality and run cooler. Cost a bit more though but will last longer IMO.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks Damon!

Can you recommend some websites that sell the JBJ and orbit fixtures?

I found a Satellite fixture that has 1 96w bulb and a lunar light: here at Drs F & S. I'd have to buy a new bulb though because it seems this one comes with a 50/50 bulb. 

I may just go with the All-Glass fixture. I'm really wanting to try some type of ground cover. I know HC and Glosso need CO2 though and I'm not sure DIY would cut it with them. Thats one reason why I wanted the higher light. I'll have to mount something to the fixture to raise it up though.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

JBJ can be found here.... http://www.aquatic-store.com/


I realize I mixed 2 brands of fixtures...jbj and current both are great.

36 inch tanks are can be a bit difficult to light as very few companies make 36 inch 2x55 fixtures (as I'm sure you are finding out).

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...wattpowercompactfixturesinglestripwlunarlight

JBJ has legs that can be bought. Not sure about current.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2006)

> 36 inch tanks are can be a bit difficult to light as very few companies make 36 inch 2x55 fixtures (as I'm sure you are finding out).


Oh yes....its difficult.  I would like to have around 3wpg, which the All-Glass fixture would give me. But, I need the legs.

Thanks for the links. The Current fixture does say that it comes with legs, so that is good.

I am now toying with the idea of pressurized CO2 since I'm sure it would be alot more stable. I'm just not sure what all I would need.

I know I can get a regulator, needle valve, and bubble counter all in one....would the Milwaulkee brand be a good one? What else would I need besides a reactor or diffusor, the tank, and tubing? I realize that the CO2 cost is in the beginning, so I may be able to save up enough money for a pressurized system. I hate being a poor college kid! 

Thanks for your help Damon!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Ahh...ever the inquisive mind............... 

Milwaukee an-in-one are the standard in the trade. JBJ makes one that is also the standard. Its 6 in one hand, half a dozen in the other. Either is fine.

There are many others now available including Amano's design. I feel most are still made by Milwaukee/JBJ with their own logo on them. Not sure about it though. I have/had a jbj but it is leaking. If repair is an option I will but if not, I'll eventually go with a Milwaukee. They both run $75-$100.

As far as a tank, check your local welding shop. Cheaper and it is against the law to ship a full co2 tank that your shop may want to have hydrostatic tested before they will work with it anyway. 5lb tanks run about as much as the regulator. Aluminum are newer and much, much lighter but the old steel ones work just as well.

A diffuser/reactor is the biggest choice you have. Reactors are a bit expensive and I've had very little luck with them. They do work well, just not for me. A simple limewood or ceramic diffuser works just as well. Just place it under the output of your filter. The downside (if you see it as such) is the tiny, bubbles floating throughout the tank.

Tubing is whatever you want to use. They make co2 safe tubing (tygon, nurprine) which last longer but standard airline tubing works. You have to replace it more often (5 times a year) but is much more cost effective as its much cheaper than co2 grade tubing and more readily available.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2006)

Ok so I'm going to start pricing some Milwaulkee regulator all in one things as well as call around to the welding shops in my area about cylinder prices. Hopefully they won't be outrageously expensive. 

I have one more question, will my HOB filter be ok with pressurized CO2, or should I put a cannister filter on the list of stuff to get? I already have the AC HOB so I was hoping to use it for a few months atleast. Should I just get a cannister from the start?


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

I wouldnt waste $ on milwaukee or JBJ, too many reliability issues. Your best bet is going here www.rexgrigg.com and read everything on the site. His regs are the same $ and he uses clippard parts, which far exceed the junk those other 2 use for components. Also as you will read on his site, smaller tanks require much more light to grow plants. He uses an equation using surface area which makes a lot of sense. You can also get a 5lb aluminum tank at www.kegworks.com for $55 and $15 for shipping, cheapest I have found on the net. Trust me, Co2 have been my life these past few weeks trying to get the best for the best price. Better to buy a reg that wont leak in a yr or 2 now, rather then buying another in the end. All my advice has directly come from Tom Barr, Rex Grigg, chuck Gadd and a few others. probably over 100 yrs experience all together between those guys. And Tom Barr is pretty much a God with planted tanks, so I take his word as those of a God . Hope that helps JOM, consult with those sites before you buy anything. It will save $ in the end.

I feel sorry for those mentioned as I have bugged the sh*t out of them these past few weeks, but actually they were more then willing to help a fellow planted tank enthusiast get going.

Cheers.

Zig.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks for the info Girth! I just looked at the lighting stuff on Rex Grigg's site and then went to AH Supply. I had no idea they sold finished enclosures. I had thought about going with a couple 96w retrofit kits, but wasn't sure that I could build an enclosure. Now I dont have to! And I like that he recommends those retrofit kits.

I'm still undecided on the CO2 equipment, but I have a little while before I make any purchases, so I will do more research. I'll read more on Rex Grigg's site and check out his stuff. I noticed that his reg/solenoid doesn't come with a bubble counter. I know its not necessary, but would one fit on there? I just glanced over his stuff for sale, so I guess I should read it. 

I'll also keep that CO2 tank site in mind...that sounds pretty cheap to me. I haven't checked around here yet, but I would be surprised to find somewhere cheaper. I will have to find somewhere that will refill it for me, but I'm sure there is a place in the area that will do that.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

the bubble counter just threads into the solenoid. U can make one using an small empty bottle with a lid very easily. but you dont really need one cause your going on ph levels to test CO2, but they are helpful in the beginning. but all you have to do is use chuck gadd's table and it tells u the co2 content by your ph and kh levels, its a downloadable chart that tells you dosing levels as well. have a look 

cheers


----------

